# A very special baby budgie



## Paint Me Proud (5 January 2015)

We have a very special baby budgie in the family.

So, my eldery nan, after losing my grandad, asked for some budgies. We purchased her a very sweet pair of budgies who she promptly named Peter and Lucy. My nan adored these budgies, they had the biggest suitable cage we could find and were spoilt rotten. 
At easter last year my nan became ill and was transfered into hospital, she was diagnosed with an advance aggressive cancer and given a terminal prognosis.
While she was in hospital her treasured Peter and Lucy were passed to me to look after and come and live in my aviary with my selection of other birds.
Sadly in august my nan passed away, peaceful and ready.

I have duly cared for Peter and Lucy ever since and watched their cheeky characters blossom with the new freedom of an aviary.







A few months ago Lucy started to nest and had a clutch of eggs, much excitement spread amongst the family but sadly the eggs were infertile. 
A second clutch of eggs also infertile.

So fast forward to december and I hear a little cheeping fromt he nest box, open it up and there's a CHICK! 

My parents were thrilled and christened it Florence after my nan, so here's hoping it's a girl.

10 days later and the other 4 eggs start to hatch 

So I just wanted to share a photo of the beautiful baby Florence, now 2 weeks old and she will be kept here in my aviary, in our family as a reminder of how much my nan loved her budgies.


----------



## Clueless (5 January 2015)

So lovely, I'm just smiling here.  Thanks for sharing, your nan would be smiling too.


----------



## Archangel (5 January 2015)

What a great story - Peter is very handsome and looks very pleased with himself.


----------



## ezililaur (5 January 2015)

What a lovely story.
I love budgies.
How cute they are, especially the baby.


----------



## Honey08 (5 January 2015)

What a lovely story.  And how nice to see them in an aviary.  I bet your Nan is smiling down on you.


----------



## Kikke (5 January 2015)

Ohhh, how sweet even our little budgie, Bram, is tweeting happily!


----------



## sarahann1 (6 January 2015)

Aww, that's lovely


----------



## _GG_ (6 January 2015)

What lovely budgies and Florence is beautiful. 

I'm so sorry about your nan, but what a lovely way to honour her memory by caring for her beloved birds xx


----------



## Dream19 (6 January 2015)

Lovely story and what a sweetie Florence is.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (7 January 2015)

got a photo of the whole nest this evening.

Chick 1 (Florence, extreme left) is now 16 days old
Chick 2 (extreme right) is now 9 days old
Chick 3 (middle) is now 7 days old
Chick 4 (middle back) is now 6 days old
Chick 5 (front middle) is now 2 days old

Excuse the mucky tub is was just the first appropriatey shaped thing i put my hand on in the shed. Babies had to come out to allow me to clean the next box to prevent dropping build up.







Florence was a very naughty budgie and jumped out of the tub shortly after the photo and made off across the bin lid i'd put the tub on.

Can't believe momma Lucy is doing such a good job at feeding all the different sized babies.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 January 2015)

What a lovely story, your nan must be smiling down on those special birds.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (11 January 2015)

Budgie update

Chick 1 (Florence) is 20 days old
Chick 2 is 13 days old
Chick 3 is 11 days old
Chick 4 is 10 days old
Chick 5 is 6 days old







No flash







Florence and her younger (much more boringly coloured!) sibling







Florence has reached the cute stage 







Can't wait to see what colours the other 4 are.


----------



## Karran (11 January 2015)

So cute 

How is your little Kakariki getting on?


----------



## Paint Me Proud (11 January 2015)

Karran said:



			So cute 

How is your little Kakariki getting on?
		
Click to expand...

she did really well and was sold to a wonderful family before christmas, they adore her and send me photos every few weeks, she's a very lucky little birdie


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 January 2015)

not really had much to do with budgies but Florence looks like she is going to be gorgeous,  she is already looking good even without all of her plumage....would love to see her when she is fully grown(and the other little ones)...your nan would be so pleased...and what a nice way to remember her..


----------

